# Need help finding a bald armored tattooed cleric



## Henry (Mar 13, 2007)

I am hoping someone who regularly prowls the art gallery sites might be able to help me find something. 

For my next character in a D&D game, I need to find a picture of a bald-headed, tattooed, armored priest. If anyone has seen any artwork like this, whether as a character sketch, or part of another scene, while prowling the internet, and could post me a link to the image in question, I would be grateful. I know I've seen such in the past, but google searches and yahoo searches on "bald" "tattooed" "armor" "fighter" and "cleric" in any combination is oddly turning up NOTHING for me. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 13, 2007)

Bald? . . . check.
Tattoo? . . . check.
Armor? . . . check . . . sort of.

Absurdly oversized bludgeoning weapon?
What?  You didn't ask for that?  Well you get it anyways.

Or you could go fighter/monk.
Or perhaps a little more armor, but still not much.
Or not at all tattooed. . . perhaps you just can't see it under all that armor.


----------



## Henry (Mar 14, 2007)

the "Irillian" one looks VERY close to what I'm thinking of in my head -- with the exception of the nonsensical missing chest-plate, which I think the DM will be OK with. 

Thanks! I appreciate it!


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 14, 2007)

Yeah, that's a pretty odd armor set up.  I mean, say what you will about the chainmail bikini, but at least it might provide SOME measure of protection to the heart and lungs.


----------

